# Help please -- Options to get to Victoria, etc.



## Cathyb (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello:  We live close to San Diego (SAN) and Orange County (SNA). Prefer not driving to LAX (Los Angeles).  We are very senior citizens and changing planes is becoming a challenge for us (DH getting dementia).

We own Worldlmark credits and I am trying to plan summer 2012 with stops at Victoria, Seattle and Depoe Bay, OR. -- trying to lay out a plan with flights non-stop and probably using passenger ferries for Seattle to Victoria and Victoria back to Seattle.  However I am stumped getting from Seattle to Depoe Bay without driving and if we have to fly into Vancouver, BC -- what options do we have to get to Victoria?  No plans to get an auto.

Open to any and all suggestions.  Do Canadian airplanes come into San Diego?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 22, 2011)

Cathy, why not fly direct from San Diego to Victoria?  Alaska Airlines does that.  SAN to YYJ.

Not sure how to get you to Depoe Bay without a car.  Newport, Oregon, is the closest larger community.  I know Amtrak goes there.   

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Cathy, why not fly direct from San Diego to Victoria?  Alaska Airlines does that.  SAN to YYJ.
> 
> Not sure how to get you to Depoe Bay without a car.  Newport, Oregon, is the closest larger community.  I know Amtrak goes there.
> 
> Dave



I don't think Alaska does SAN to YYJ direct.  According to the Alaska schedule, all Alaska flights into and out of Victoria are Horizon flights to SEA.  

If you fly into Vancouver (YVR) you should be able to get to Victoria by bus.  It's likely that there are airport shuttle services to Victoria from YVR.  I think that would be feasible for in early dementia.

As for getting to Depoe Bay without a car, you might think about flying into PDX and getting an airport shuttle to the coast.  I can't imagine that there isn't an an airport shuttle plying the Oregon Coast.  

My mom took my dad on the Airport shuttle from western Minnesota to the Twin Cities (3-hour ride) a couple of times when my Dad's Alzheimer's was advancing. In the early stages it was OK, but the last trip (when the dementia was getting pretty advanced) was quite difficult.  But if he can handle an airplane trip from SAN to SEA or YVR I would imagine a shuttle trip would be OK.


----------



## eal (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Cathy,
If you fly Alaska Airlines to Victoria you still have to change planes in Seattle.  The Seattle-Victoria ferry goes downtown to downtown and when you get to the inner harbour you are very close to the Victoria Worldmark.

There is an airport shuttle from Portland to Depoe Bay - here is the link:
http://caravanairporttransportation.com/

You could fly Alaska to Seattle, then take the ferry to and from Victoria, then fly to Portland and take the shuttle to Depoe Bay.

Good luck with your planning!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 22, 2011)

I like their ideas better.  I hadn't considered the plane change in Seattle might be an issue.  I was trying to get you as close to Victoria with the least amount of hassle possible.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## BevL (Apr 22, 2011)

If you decide to fly to Vancouver and bus to Victoria, here is a link.

http://www.pacificcoach.com/Bus-Coach-Travel/YVR-Victoria-Link/YVR-to-Victoria

It seems to be a pretty short schedule but gives an idea of the schedule and the fares.  Probably a lot more expensive to fly to Vancouver than Seattle though.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2011)

Since you will be staying at the Camlin, I think your routing with the fewest disruptions and connections is going to be:

fly SAN/SNA to SEA (should be a direct flight)
light rail or taxi to Worldmark Camlin in downtown Seattle
Clipper Ferry from downtown Seattle to Victoria
fly YYJ to PDX (probably with a Seattle connection)
airport shuttle from PDX to Depoe Bay
airport shuttle from Depoe Bay to PDX
fly PDX back to SAN/SNA

If you do Victoria first, then you might think about flying out of LAX so that you can make a direct flight into YVR, then catch the bus/shuttle to Victoria from YVR.  That way you only make one connection to get from your flight to your destination on that longest day of travel.  

After that you take the Clipper to downtown Seattle.  Then the day you go to Depoe Bay you fly SEA to PDX, then the shuttle to Depoe Bay, so one connection that day.  Returning home you have to connect from Depoe Bay to PDX.

*****

Another option would be to take Amtrak from King Street Station in downtown Seattle to Union Station in Portland.  You would then have to be sure the Depoe Bay shuttle would be willing to do a train station pickup.


----------



## eal (Apr 22, 2011)

Victoria airport is YYJ


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2011)

eal said:


> Victoria airport is YYJ



oops. Fixed my post, and thanks for pointing out the error.


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Amtrak*

Actually,  Amtrak doesn't go to Newport, OR.  It heads down the I-5 corridor to Eugene and then heads into the Cascades.
Amtrak is an option from Vancouver.  It's an easy taxi from the WM downtown to the train station and then head down to Portland to pick up the shuttle to Depoe Bay.  or vice versa.  Security and the border crossings are pretty easy.

I've looked into the bus between Vancouver and Victoria and it seems pretty easy.  I haven't actually done it but talked to others at the WM Victoria resort who did and it worked well.    

Also remember that the airport at Victoria is quite away's out of the city so you need to plan for a connection there.  The easiest access to and from the Victoria WM is via the Clipper to downtown Seattle with a taxi ride up to the Camlin.  



Sue


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2011)

sue1947 said:


> Actually,  Amtrak doesn't go to Newport, OR.  It heads down the I-5 corridor to Eugene and then heads into the Cascades.
> Amtrak is an option from Vancouver.  It's an easy taxi from the WM downtown to the train station and then head down to Portland to pick up the shuttle to Depoe Bay.  or vice versa.  Security and the border crossings are pretty easy.


Amtrak does provide direct service to Newport, Oregon via connecting bus. (Newport's Amtrak station code is NPO.)  There are many areas that Amtrak serves by connector bus, including some of the service between Vancouver and Seattle.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 24, 2011)

*Thank you all *



Cathyb said:


> Hello:  We live close to San Diego (SAN) and Orange County (SNA). Prefer not driving to LAX (Los Angeles).  We are very senior citizens and changing planes is becoming a challenge for us (DH getting dementia).
> 
> We own Worldlmark credits and I am trying to plan summer 2012 with stops at Victoria, Seattle and Depoe Bay, OR. -- trying to lay out a plan with flights non-stop and probably using passenger ferries for Seattle to Victoria and Victoria back to Seattle.  However I am stumped getting from Seattle to Depoe Bay without driving and if we have to fly into Vancouver, BC -- what options do we have to get to Victoria?  No plans to get an auto.
> 
> Open to any and all suggestions.  Do Canadian airplanes come into San Diego?  Thank you in advance!



Have noted all your great suggestions!  May be back with further questions but thank you so much!


----------



## BevL (Apr 24, 2011)

I just have to say and I'm pretty sure all the regulars here are happy to pitch in with whatever suggestions we can make.  You must be an absolutely amazing woman to take on trips like this given your years - and I mean that in a very flattering way - and your husband's medical conditions.

Personally it inspires me to keep planning those vacations no matter what - you go, girl!!

Oh, and I've sent you a PM as well.

Bev


----------



## garyk01 (Apr 24, 2011)

both our canadian airline fly into san diego, Westjet and Air canada. you can take a passenger ferry from vancouver to victoria. it is a great ride . its a big ferry as it holds cars, buses etc as well.


----------



## eal (Apr 24, 2011)

Unfortunately neither Air Canada nor Westjet fly direct - your best bet is a direct flight to Seattle (Alaska or American) and then let the scenic cruises begin!


----------



## YYJMSP (Apr 29, 2011)

SAN <-> SFO <-> YYJ on United is your easiest pure air route.  We've done this one tons of times now.

United flies the SFO <-> YYJ segment twice daily.  Smaller 50 seat plane.

Coming in to Victoria, you clear Canada Customs here, which is very nice -- usually 3 agents for 50 passengers, so you're usually done in 5 minutes.

Going out of Victoria, be careful to NOT take the suggested United connection -- it doesn't leave enough time in SFO to clear US Customs.  We usually try to allow 3hrs in SFO to make sure.

I'm a local, so feel free to PM if you have specific questions.


----------

